# Oh My GOD!!!



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

My crab ate my lionfish!!!! mg: WTH! :frustrated: Has anybody heard of that? We left on Saturday and when we came home around dinner time (yes he was feed earlier that day), he was munching on our lionfish. I thought it was the coral beauty that we just purchased thinking that he didn't like him, being new and everything, but NO!!! it was out lionfish!!!!! WTH!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Your lionfish may have died and the crab came to scavenge on it. Please check your water parameters carefully for any signs of ammonia increase.

Sorry to hear your loss.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

what kind of crab is it? your lionfish could have died as lupin stated.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Oh my God!!!*

No the lionfish was fine. Nothing wrong with it. It was swimming and eating and everything. The water parameters are great. Nothing wrong at all. What I think happened was I took his favorite rock out. He (lionfish) layed on the rock to relax. When that was out of the tank he would lay in the spot that the rock was, but on the sand. He was querky. So sweet! We hand fed him. He was just like a puppy. As soon as I got home, he would swim up to the side of the tank and just look at me. Man, I never thought you could get attached to fish! WHO KNEW!?

It was a very large strawberry hermit crab. With out the shell I would say about 5 inches layed out.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Oh my God!!!*



jdecorse25 said:


> No the lionfish was fine. Nothing wrong with it. It was swimming and eating and everything. The water parameters are great. Nothing wrong at all. What I think happened was I took his favorite rock out. He (lionfish) layed on the rock to relax. When that was out of the tank he would lay in the spot that the rock was, but on the sand. He was querky. So sweet! We hand fed him. He was just like a puppy. As soon as I got home, he would swim up to the side of the tank and just look at me. Man, I never thought you could get attached to fish! WHO KNEW!?
> 
> It was a very large strawberry hermit crab. With out the shell I would say about 5 inches layed out.


A fish wont just let a crab eat it, unless he is to sick to move or he was dead all ready.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Lionfish*

The only thing that I can possibly think of that would make the lionfish sick was that all he was eating was feeders. We tried several times to switch him to silversides (frozen), but he refused. So we were training him to take feeders from our hands, so we could then switch to silversides and he might not know that they were frozen. He was taking the feeders, so we were about to switch them, but too late. He was on feeders for about 6 months now.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Lionfish*



jdecorse25 said:


> The only thing that I can possibly think of that would make the lionfish sick was that all he was eating was feeders. We tried several times to switch him to silversides (frozen), but he refused. So we were training him to take feeders from our hands, so we could then switch to silversides and he might not know that they were frozen. He was taking the feeders, so we were about to switch them, but too late. He was on feeders for about 6 months now.


It could have been one of the feeders had something wrong and when he ate it it transfered to him. Who knows. It seems you did all the right things. Sometimes you cant help what happens.


----------

